# Ariens model 924024 ?'s



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

I have an Ariens model 924024, tractor serial # 013312 Scoop # 15423

Does anyone know how old it is? I bought it in 2000. I went through it to the tune of $700.00 3 years ago. We do walkways at a condo complex where we plow. I keep this one as # 3 to back up our newer machines in case 1 goes down. I am thinking of selling it because it just sits and does not get used. I can't seem to put it up for sale because the thing is a tank, it scrapes so good and will go through anything.

When we first started doing these walkways back in the mid 80's I would always look in the want adds for old 60's & 70's Ariens....they used to do the job better than any of the new snowblowers back then. Well those days are long gone and so are all the older Ariens. I am finding it hard to put this machine up for sale because it links me back to the good old days when we first started and old Ariens are all we would use. It works great still but I think it is time to sell it before I can't get any thing for it. 

So if anyone knows the year of manufacture
and a ballpark figure of what I should ask for it it would be greatly appreciated......thanks

I will post some pics if I can figure how to do it from my phone


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I have same model- I think I came to conclusion it is a 1978. Scot may chime in to verify. Value would vary a lot on condition, ect. At this time and in good condition.. I'm thinking $225-$275(maybe 300 if excellent). I'm not good on putting price on something but that would be my margin if were looking at one to buy that old.


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

ilucas said:


> I have an Ariens model 924024, tractor serial # 013312 Scoop # 15423
> 
> Does anyone know how old it is? I bought it in 2000. I went through it to the tune of $700.00 3 years ago. We do walkways at a condo complex where we plow. I keep this one as # 3 to back up our newer machines in case 1 goes down. I am thinking of selling it because it just sits and does not get used. I can't seem to put it up for sale because the thing is a tank, it scrapes so good and will go through anything.
> 
> ...


 Here are some pics....it is in great shape!!


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

Geno said:


> I have same model- I think I came to conclusion it is a 1978. Scot may chime in to verify. Value would vary a lot on condition, ect. At this time and in good condition.. I'm thinking $225-$275(maybe 300 if excellent). I'm not good on putting price on something but that would be my margin if were looking at one to buy that old.


 
You are probably right on both calls. A shame to let such a great machine go for so little!!


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks to have a 32" bucket, that makes it a slightly harder to find model. Looks like you have a great machine there. FWIW if it were mine I'd keep it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The last year those handlebars were made was 1979. That scoop style I believe was last used in 1978 so I would say it is from around 1975 - 1978.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with Hjames.. You'd have to 'pry' it out of my hands. awesome machines. I guess if no room.. but I think you'll regret down the road. Try to figure a way to keep- the 32" is getting harder to find anymore for sale.


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

I know, Really could not get what is worth, at least to me anyway. They really are great machines! They are tanks!!!


----------



## Ariensman (Aug 23, 2015)

I wouldnt sell it. I got one just like it & it's my main machine. Mine's a '77

However, I'm sure someone in this forum would love to have it.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks very nice, but can those pictures get any smaller?


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a 924024 as my own machine,I buy and sell Ariens Snowblowers as a hobby.
I have had dozens of Ariens Snowblowers in the last 10 years.
The 924024 32 inch bucket is the best big snowblower I've had.

They were built 1976 to 1978,considered a commercial model
This is the best large frame,large wheel snowblower you can get,yours is worth over $500 here in Ontario, Canada. I believe this because this model is rare.
The 32 inch bucket is not for everyone as they wont fit out a garage man door,but if you have the room,it's the best I've had
If you were close I'd buy it anytime.
This model is way better than the new models for the money


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

ilucas said:


> I have an Ariens model 924024, tractor serial # 013312 Scoop # 15423


Nice machine Lucas!
I have an Ariens model/serial list here:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

That says yours is a 1978 model.

Yep, value is about $250 to $300 this time of year, in the snow belts of the Great Lakes and upper midwest, where used snowblowers are common..
with good condition, a bit more..

Although you didnt tell us where you live..we have seen that around the big East coast US cities: Boston, NY city, Philly, DC, you can usually tack on an extra $100, just because everything is more expensive in those regions..so make it $350 to $400 if you live in that region.

IMO, the larger scoop doesnt make it more valuable..
because some buyers would want the larger scoop, but only if you live in a heavy snow area..so in some cases, the wide scoop is an advantage..

but in more cases, its probably a disadvantage, because other buyers specifically would *not* want the wide scoop, because its too big for storage or to get through doors..and/or they simply dont need a machine that big..So that makes the pluses and minuses a wash, so value of the wide scoop is also a wash..IMO the value is the same as a similar machine with a standard 24" scoop.

I agree with everyone here..just keep it!  you cant do much better..

Scot


----------

